# Need For Speed Collectors Edition won't run!



## cublion3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Guys,
I cant run Need For Speed Carbon On my System it's not the issue of system requirements because It was running perfectly until i re-installed my Windows.:sigh:

I have Updated all my drivers of my system to confirm that my system is up to date!
I have tried re-installing the game many times and tried Windows Update! Still nothing.  
Also tried Patching the game!

I Have Windows 7 X86. 
PLz Help Guyz!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,
the game should work with no problems on Windows 7
anyways, try the 1.4 Patch for the game:
here is the link:
http://www.gamershell.com/download_19582.shtml


----------



## Amuseth (Jun 30, 2013)

8 Step

1. Open NFSC.exe, if wont load... go to "Task Manager"
2. Click(Left) "Processes" Tab
3. Search for "NFSC.exe"
4. Click(Right) on that...
5. Select "End Process"
6. Press "Enter" (Click Yes) when something out
7. Close "Task Manager"
8. Open "NFSC.exe" again

Enjoy


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input but this thread is three years old.

Closed.


----------

